# transducer spray deflector



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I know, you think it was a mounting location problem. Well I've had it all over the transom as you can see by the old screw holes. works best where it is and at that height but sprays all over my out board. I tried this pc of aluminum and it worked but cracked at my bend for the screw flange.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

my son made this with 2 layers of 1208 biax and epoxy.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I did 2 layers of gelcoat. Looks a little unorthodox but works great. Seems to hold water around the transducer also as I used to lose signal sometimes at high speeds.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Man that looks good great work. I think I need to lower mine cause it won't read at speed and Lowrance says it should


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Awesome!......... I am surprised there is not a commercial product out there


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Nice! On my last boat, I made something similar out of a corner piece of plastic roof gutter using a hack saw and a belt sander. Not the same level of workmanship by any means, but it did the trick.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I like that Z... I particularly like the way it actually mounts between the transducer bracket and the hull. I have the exact same "kick up" style of transducer now for years (replaced four or five of them in the last 25 years) - but never took the time to come up with a fix for that annoying back spray that you get when the wind is from the wrong direction....

Both fixes are first rate - and I'm adding one or the other to my "to do" list.
Running day after day I don't think I've ever gotten to the end of any of my repair/replace or improve list....


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

lemaymiami said:


> that annoying back spray that you get when the wind is from the wrong direction....


Yep, whoever sat on the starboard side got a wet lower back. No big deal in June, not much fun in January (or when that person happened to be my wife).


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

If I changed the starboard backer to match the size of the deflector it wouldn't look half bad. I kinda pieced in the sides. Maybe later.


----------

